# Ajout de mémoire sur iMac G5 : efficacité ?



## ascorbik (14 Janvier 2006)

Bnojour,

Je viens d'isntaller de la pour booster mon iMac G5 : + 1 barette de 1G0
J'ai fait quelques tests afin de juger de l'efficcacité de cette installation : 

Tests: ouverture de 40 photos (tiff gros fichiers de 25mo) en diaporama avec le finder : 

Avec 512 : premiere ouverture : 24s
               deuxieme ouverture : 24s

Avec 1,5 : premiere ouverture : 33s
               deuxième ouverture : 6s

D'autre part si j'ouvre ces fichiers dans photoshop (pas chronométré) je n'ai pas l'impression de gagner beaucoup de temps

conclusion : je ne comprends pas trop de fonctionnement de la mémoire ou bien je n'ai pas fait les bons tests ?
Y'a til un meilleur moyen de tester la mémoire ?
Si vous avez des infos j'aimerais bien comprendre


----------



## macinside (14 Janvier 2006)

pense a regarder ce sujet  on ferme


----------

